# worried about my schedule working for a maltese



## FutureMalteseMom (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been wanting a maltese for over a year. I have decided that I can no longer wait and have been contacting breeders. I am concerned about my future baby having to "hold it" all day due to my work schedule. I have two weeks off at Christmas and plan to get her during this time. Once my break is over, I will be gone for 9 to 10 hours due to my work schedule. Is this even possible for a maltese to do? I assume puppy pads are the only option with our schedules? I am learning so much from this forum! Thank you! Courtney


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi & Welcome!

A young puppy wont be able to hold it, but as they get older, they do get better at holding on.

Very rarely do I come home to an accident. 

If I am going to be extra late home, I call my mum & ask her to go & get the pups for me. I'm lucky - my folks live next door!! We will be moving soon, so I have been looking at getting a sitter to come & play with the kids in the late afternoon. Perhaps that might be an option for you?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm gone for 9 hours each day and it's never been a problem for my girls. They each stay in their own x-pen during the day while I'm gone with food, water, toys and comfy pillows. When they were young puppies I put potty pads in the x-pens and they'd pee on them while I was gone. Gradually, as they got older they wouldn't use the pads anymore and wait until I got home.

Good luck finding your Maltese. Post pics when you have her/him!

Cathy A

P.S. The x-pens that I like are from www.seabreezepetitepens.com


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok--I'm going to be the odd ball here and I hope I don't get pounced on for saying this, but no, I don't think it's fair to leave any dog alone for 10 hours a day..that is just too long in my opinion. I don't sell my puppies to people who will be gone all day. 6 hours per day, maybe..but 9-10 hours is just too long again JMHO. Are you able to come home during the day and play with her on your lunch break and make sure she has peed and poo'd in the right place and her food and water are still there and fresh? I just think a young puppy and adult dog need more attention and don't need to be left all by themselves for 9-10 hours. That is a long time. I wish you the best.

Andrea


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Ok--I'm going to be the odd ball here and I hope I don't get pounced on for saying this, but no, I don't think it's fair to leave any dog alone for 10 hours a day..that is just too long in my opinion. I don't sell my puppies to people who will be gone all day. 6 hours per day, maybe..but 9-10 hours is just too long again JMHO. Are you able to come home during the day and play with her on your lunch break and make sure she has peed and poo'd in the right place and her food and water are still there and fresh? I just think a young puppy and adult dog need more attention and don't need to be left all by themselves for 9-10 hours. That is a long time. I wish you the best.
> 
> Andrea[/B]


I know people have to work, and intellectually I know that dogs don't tell time, but emotionally I agree with you, Andrea. If I have to leave Bonnie for more than 6 hours, I always have her sitter come in for an hour or so to break up the time. It makes ME feel better, who knows if Bonnie comprehends it.

I hope you can come up with a solution to help you get a Maltese, Courtney.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone working full time is away for 9 hours more or less. These
days it's difficult to ask all owners to be away less. I think if you
have an adequate setup, meaning food, toys, area to play and
wee pad, a puppy can well entertain themselves while you are gone.
If you can come home at lunch, all the better. It will take more
time to house train this way, but so what. If you want a maltese
badly enough, it's worth it. Perhaps you have someone who can
check on the pup and let her/him out during the day. That would
help too. There are ways to work around this. I'm sure others, who
work, will lend more information on managing this.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly is home alone from about 8:30 until 6 each day. Sometimes less depending upon when my boyfriend leaves in the morning. Some days she is home longer alone if I have to do something after work. When I was studying for the bar towards the end there were days she was home alone for 12 hours. She is pee pad trained and free fed so we have no problems with needing to potty or eat and she has free run of my condo. When I first got her I used a baby gate to keep her in my very small kitchen and this helped with potty training. I was in school at the time I got her so I was able to come home during the day most days to check up on her. I can no longer do that now that I work and she is absolutely fine. She sleeps all day anyway. I'm actually pretty sure that some days she sleeps allllll day. I can tell because her food is mostly untouched and none of her toys are out. Other days it looks like she played all over the house!! 

I personally don't think that there is anything wrong with getting a pup when you work full time. I think what is important though is that you plan on spending a lot of time at home or taking your pup with you when you aren't working. I am with Lilly 95% of the time that I am not working. When I do have to run out at night to get some things done it is very rare that I don't take her. She has a bag that I can zip her fully inside of in case we have to go somewhere that dogs are not 100% welcome. So really I only leave her home when I am at work or we are going somewhere like a restaurant where you can't take dogs. In the summer we almost always eat places with outside seating so that Lilly can come too.

Don't let people make you feel like the fact that you work means you can't get a dog. Millions of families have dogs that are home alone while their owners are working. If I didn't work I wouldn't have a home for my dog so there really is no choice. I say take the two weeks that you have at Christmas to bond with your puppy and I'm sure you will figure out a way to make it work after that. 

Good luck and can't wait to see pictures of your new baby!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No reason why you can't have a dog. BUT, I would recommend either: getting an adult OR having a petsitter come in 1-2x/day with a baby puppy.


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

I totally agree with you! I don't feel it is fair to have a Maltese alone for that long everyday while you work. The Maltese breed is such a people's dog and they get sad when left alone. What is the point of having one if you won't be there all day long? I'm just asking and I hope that doesn't seem harsh. I think going to visit someone that has a dog would seem more fair to me. I'm sure a lot do not agree but that is just my opinion.
Deb


> Ok--I'm going to be the odd ball here and I hope I don't get pounced on for saying this, but no, I don't think it's fair to leave any dog alone for 10 hours a day..that is just too long in my opinion. I don't sell my puppies to people who will be gone all day. 6 hours per day, maybe..but 9-10 hours is just too long again JMHO. Are you able to come home during the day and play with her on your lunch break and make sure she has peed and poo'd in the right place and her food and water are still there and fresh? I just think a young puppy and adult dog need more attention and don't need to be left all by themselves for 9-10 hours. That is a long time. I wish you the best.
> 
> Andrea[/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I totally agree with you! I don't feel it is fair to have a Maltese alone for that long everyday while you work. The Maltese breed is such a people's dog and they get sad when left alone. What is the point of having one if you won't be there all day long? I'm just asking and I hope that doesn't seem harsh. I think going to visit someone that has a dog would seem more fair to me. I'm sure a lot do not agree but that is just my opinion.
> Deb
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, if you can get someone to come in during the day that would be better. But like this poster said, if you can't be home spending time with her, what is the point? I agree. I don't sell to families that work full time..I just know that my malts are extremely social and get depressed when left alone for long periods of time. Heck, when I go shopping for a few hours and come home, they act like the end of the world has come..6 hours a day, sure..9-10..I'm sorry, I just don't think it's fair. Again, some may disagree, but after having 27 years experience with the breed I have to say they are way too social to be by themselves for that long of a period of time. Even with TV,radio and wee pads. Would you want to sit by yourself alone all day? I know I wouldn't. JMHO..that's the last I have to say about it. I wish you much luck in whatever path you decide to take.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I know people have to work, and intellectually I know that dogs don't tell time, but emotionally I agree with you, Andrea. If I have to leave Bonnie for more than 6 hours, I always have her sitter come in for an hour or so to break up the time. It makes ME feel better, who knows if Bonnie comprehends it.
> 
> I hope you can come up with a solution to help you get a Maltese, Courtney.[/B]


I feel the same way. I just don't feel right leaving K & C for more than 6 or so hours. What if they got sick or something? I go in to work 1/2 hour early so I can take a little longer for lunch and allow time for me to come home. Sometimes we have meetings that go through lunch and when that happens I have a pet sitter come by and spend some time with them.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

What about getting 2 - would help keep them from getting lonely or bored? I would agree they are very social and my being a Uni student allows me to be home alot (I have uni 3 or 4 days and generally 11-5 or 9-3 or something), that being said I think Luna would handle being alone quite fine - she amuses herself quite alot while I am working on assignments - or she sleeps behind me and isn't too concerned if I leave the house or leave her at the groomers  

I think it would be important for you to find an outgoing pup - not one that is very clingy or shy - and get lots of toys that are interactive like kong's or jingle cages etc. You would have to make sure that the time you spend with the pup is quality time - lots of bonding and cuddles and playing. Getting a pup during your break is a good idea but you need to make sure that you leave the pup alone at least a few times during the first 2 weeks or it will expect you to be home all the time and it will be a huge shock when you go back to work! This will help you to avoid separation anxiety. Also make sure that when you leave or come home you don't make a big thing about it i.e. ignore the puppy for at least 5-10 minutes (put away your purse etc) and then say hello .. also maybe give the pup a treat when you go i.e. a kong with some puppy foam (you buy a can that spray's into the kong) and take it away when you get home - so its a special treat when your not there (I read that in a book) 

It would also be important to puppy-proof the area where the puppy will be and to not keep a collar on it (no chance of strangling) and puppy pads are great for house training (Luna knows right where to go only problem we have is edge leaking - she pees on the edge and it leaks over onto the carpet or tiles :smmadder: stupid pads) - especially if you can't be home all the time to do outside training. 

Another idea might be an older dog i.e. mature dog from a breeder or a rescue as they might be more comfortable being alone for longer periods of time


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i think everyone here gave you great advice. I think the only problem might be, you wont be able to stop staring at the clock to punch out :biggrin: honestly, if you feel you can bond with your puppy and have time to play with her/him. I dont see why you cant bring one into your life. maybe you can get a sitter, family, or friend to come by and check up on your pup.
when im working late, my parents or the boyfriend goes and takes care of the pups. 
If no one is there to feed them or clean after them... i just fake sick and go home. 
for xmas im going to get a webcam to spy on the kiddies but honestly i think all they do is sleep and eat. i have been bringing one of my kids (dueci) to work with me since his surgery and sometimes i think it drains him not getting his morning and afternoon peaceful naps. 

i also understand what andrea said too... puppies need that bonding time. but i think if you go home after work and stay at home on the weekends it will be okay. ever since my 1st maltese, i stopped going out. staying at home is more fun to me :wacko1: i tend to go out if the furkids go out with us... my friends forgot who i am
but anyways, i hope everything works out for you...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

This is a difficult discussion as there are things I agree with on both sides of the spectrum. I understand that most of America works, and very few would have a dog if working was a condition that prevented them from doing so. However, at the same time, I think it is unfair to leave a done (especially just one) home alone for that many hours- especially as these guys are prone to separation anxiety and they just love attention. Right now I don't have to worry because my husband is at home a lot (he's in law school), and before that we were both always home, but when he starts to work and if I continue working, we will have a pet sitter come for an hour a day to break up the time. Also, it definitely helps having more than one IMO. I could never imagine leaving one by themselves for a long time. And personally, if I were a breeder, I couldn't let a pup go knowing they would be by themselves over 50% of each week. So, as I said, I see both sides. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't imagine my life without dogs in it - maybe that is a little selfish. I am gone 10 hours a day to work.... I hate leaving them in the morning and I do stare at the clock desperately waiting for when I can leave to get home to my babies. I don't go out much in the evening and usually when I do I go places where they can come with me. The same on weekends. I adore them and we play and cuddle a lot. They certainly don't seem mistreated or neglected. I also have a great situation with a neighbor who also has a maltese. We help eachother out with with babysitting and emergencies so I am very lucky.

I have two dogs so they have eachother to keep company - I haven't had too much trouble with potty training and destructivness. They were restricted to smaller areas until they were trusworthy. 

I hope this helps you a little - you will find here on the forum the we all just love our dogs so much and want whats best for them. I thinks it's wonderful that you are asking so many questions and exploring all of your options before getting your puppy. You are already showing what a wonderfully responsible and loving owner you will be. 

Leslie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I used to always try to reply on threads like these. Of course its doable...most people who have dogs work. Someone needs to work to be able to give the maltese the kind of life they deserve  . I got Miko in the middle of medical school and now I am in residency and its worked out fine. It seems like nowadays I actually work a lot more than in med school and my husband really helps in taking care of Miko, but if I wasn't married, I probably could have lived closer to work and came home to check up on him every so often. I guess the bottom line is...it can work, but you need to be prepared to take care of the puppy/dog first and foremost.

Also, keep in mind that lots of people who browse on this website don't work, so just consider the source of advice.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I always find reading answers to this question interesting. Anyway, I'm a stay-at-home-mom and our plan is to have me stay home until the girls go off to college. Hopefully. I may work parttime at some point. This sounds awful, but by the time my 5 year old is ready for college Ollie will be around 14, if he makes it that long (knock wood). So at that time if I go back to work full time I will probably also be doggie-less anyway (so sad). It's hard to predict that far ahead! Anyway, I think it's ok to have a dog home while you work. A puppy home that long is not impossible, but I'm sure it's more challenging to train, etc. And during your at-home hours I'd spend as much time with them as you could, make sure they get out for exercise and socialization, etc. Good luck in your decision!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think people put too many human emotions on these dogs. Soda is fine at home whether its 4 hours or 10. He's not traumatized. Dogs that are taught it is good to be in their crate don't tend to have separation anxiety. All of my dogs have always been fine crated. Usually at some point I'd leave them loose if they were trustworthy. Again, they've all survived a long day without me. 

It is perfectly fine for working people to own dogs. Obviously, puppies will need a petsitter or someone to take them out during the day. Adults can be just fine all day. 

Before you add a dog, regardless of your working hours, you need to understand that your pet needs quality time with you. An hour in the morning and all evening where I am with my dogs is just fine. I'm conscious that I'm not going to leave them for 4 hours the evening after I got home from work on a regular basis. 

ALL dogs are social. Maltese don't have the handle on it. A well-adjusted dog is fine left home all day. 

I think saying no working people should own a Maltese is an incorrect generalization. Even people working 12 hours a day can make it work with petsitters, daycare, and family helping out.


----------



## JPix (Oct 24, 2007)

Get two... twice the fun and they keep each other company. When we had Jr, he was the only dog and it would always drive me nuts to leave him home for extended periods. At some point, he started licking walls all around his pen (don't know of it was being 15 years old and a little nutty or just being bored out of his mind). Luckily we moved closer to my work and I would let him stretch his legs at lunch.

When Junior passed away and we were finally ready to get a new Maltese, we purposely decided to get two of them for the very reason that my wife and I work for at least 9 - 10 hours per day. Niether of us could come home for lunch anymore so it was even more important. I'd like to think that being with each other makes all the difference when my wife and I can't be home. If we could only get one dog, we probably wouldn't get any.... its just not fair to him/her, they need companionship.

my 2 cents... Jasen


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I know people have to work for a living but toy breeds such as the maltese are much better suited for large amounts of human companionship. While toy dogs can be fond of one another they live for their people. A couple hours a day with people just doesn't seem fair to the dog. I just could not imagine leaving my 3 alone all day long. Its just my opinion but if I had to work all day outside the home I would select a different breed. I waited twenty years to get mine as I did not want a maltese until I could be there for them all day. Everyone is entitled to their opinions on this. We who do not work outside the home at this time most likely have worked before and whoever made the comment about "consider the source" is really demeaning to stay at homers.


----------



## Roxygirl13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just to add my two cents...I actually work full time and have a maltese that is 100% housetrained and she only goes outside! No pads or anything during the day. Intially, during the early puppy stage we did use the pads in the room w/ her during the day but besides that she was never allowed to use the pads any other time. I didn't want there to be any confusion. We keep her in the bathroom during the day w/ lots of toys and her bed. I do have a crate for her that I used in the early training as well, that was really when we were only going to be gone briefly and it was just to make her learn to hold it. As she got older and needed to go less we don't bother w/ the crate at all anymore. She has her schedule, out first thing (sometimes twice to do both business) and she outs for about 2 hours then goes in the bathroom w/ a baby gate at the door so she can see out. She is normally home alone about 8 or 9 hours and holds it just fine. BTW, she is now about 1 year and 3 months old but I would say for a good 4 to 5 months she has been 100% housetrained (if not longer). She is a WONDERFUL pet and I love her like a child. She snuggles w/ me on the couch and loves to take turns sleeping with me and my hubby or the kids.  Hope that helps!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

First, I think it's great you're taking two weeks off. I did the same thing when I first got my baby and called it Puppy FMLA. You really need that bonding time. I then transitioned myself back to work by going part time for a few days so that Parker wasn't completely thrown into shock with his new schedule. I'm also fortunate that work is a 15 minute walk for me, and that my mom takes him in the afternoon. Since Parker is an only child, he's never alone for more than 4 or 5 hours at a time. I've never stuck him in a crate during the times I'm not home. Instead, he's confined to an area with the necessities. Even his vet said that leaving any kind of young puppy home alone for more than 5 hours is just too long for the puppy. Maybe as they get older, it's not so bad, but a lot of people do it. They figure out a way, and I'm sure you'll figure out a way to make it work, too  

Good luck to you! Let us know when you get your baby and post pictures!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There's another thing to add to this mix.

I work full time and when I got Lacie, she was home without me during the day. I had a great set up for her with her play area, food, water, bed and another area for her pee pee pads. She did fantastic and as someone else said, once I got home she went everywhere with me. I spent all of my non-working hours with her.

Lacie's personality is great and she is a little girl that likes her alone time too.

On the other hand, when we got Tilly, my husband was home most of the day with her, but I was still working.

Tilly is totally different in personality than Lacie. She is from a puppy mill, pet store rescue situation. Knowing Tilly's personality, I DO NOT believe that she would have done well being alone all day. Although I wouldn't call it total separation anxiety, she does get upset when we leave her alone for any length of time (even 1 hour is sometimes too long).

So, I am of the camp that believes that working all day and having a Maltese to come home to is fine, I'm just cautioning that you choose a puppy whose personality will adapt to this situation.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

JMHO - but if you're going to own any animal, no matter the breed/species, you need to have the quality time to spend with them. i had an irish setter, while i worked she stayed at home. she was very well behaved and was completely house trained. i went from part time to full time, she may not have known how long i was gone, but she knew i was gone for longer than she was used to and she became extremely agitated, destructive, pottied in the house and acquired separation anxiety to boot. after seeing what she had gone through, i wouldn't, in my right mind, add another dog into my home while working full time (unless there was someone else to share responsibility) . funny thing, when i had my daughter and made the decision to become a stay at home mom, she became the loving, docile EXTREMELY WELL BEHAVED dog i once knew. 
AND i could leave for 10 hours to go out of town, when i came back - the house was still intact. as long as i didn't do it on a regular basis, she was fine with it. people say dogs have no concept of time, yet each day JUST before the alarm went off she was ready to go out. each evening at the time we would normally go for a walk, she would grab her leash..... ??
she would be waiting at her food dishes to be fed at the times i would feed.... i don't quite know what the explanation is.... but i feel she had a sense of time!

at any rate, i personally wouldn't get a dog that would be left alone for long hours on end each and every day. to me, it just doesn't seem fair. how would someone bond with thier dog? what's the point of getting a canine companion if companionship isn't there for the dog as well?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Yes, if you can get someone to come in during the day that would be better. But like this poster said, if you can't be home spending time with her, what is the point? I agree. I don't sell to families that work full time..I just know that my malts are extremely social and get depressed when left alone for long periods of time. Heck, when I go shopping for a few hours and come home, they act like the end of the world has come..6 hours a day, sure..9-10..I'm sorry, I just don't think it's fair. Again, some may disagree, but after having *27 years* experience with the breed I have to say they are way too social to be by themselves for that long of a period of time. Even with TV,radio and wee pads. Would you want to sit by yourself alone all day? I know I wouldn't. JMHO..that's the last I have to say about it. I wish you much luck in whatever path you decide to take.[/B]


I just have one question. 27, 27 how old are you woman????? :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree with Lynn, the best thing you can do is to work closely with a breeder who knows the personality of their puppies and can choose the best one that would fit your life style. 

I don't work so I don't have this problem but I do know that when I go to shows, my husband has dog duty and he DOES work, 8-5 and whoever is left at home, deals very well with the absence. 

In a perfect world, I think all of our dogs would like us to stay home all the time, but that isn't a reasoable consideration. What is important is the quality of life they have when their owners are home and that should be what is focused on rather than is a person works or not. Getting a puppy who isn't prone have seperation anxiety is an important thing but I don't think there is really any right or wrong answer here.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I work, my husband works (we are gone a total of 7 hours 4 days a week.) and I have a well-adjusted Maltese who is a little over 1 year old. He was used to a crate when I got him at 3 mos and loves his crate now (he voluntarily runs and hops into his crate whenever I tell him to). He does not want to go anywhere with me because he gets carsick. He is much happier at home in his crate than me dragging him around in the car with me. He holds his pee all day while we are at work even though he has a pee pad in his crate as well as water, chew toys, Kong and fluffy blanket. He has probably tee-teed in his crate on his pee pad about twice in the 9+ months that I have had him. He does not suffer from separation anxiety and does not bark or cry when we leave or when the first one comes home and lets him out. (He does bark happily when he's been out of the crate already and the 2nd one of us comes home.)

My last Maltese did suffer from separation anxiety. He used to bark the minute we left, and scratch and claw at the door. He was not crate trained and I never confined him to a crate, so he did a lot of damage to the house. Before he got so old and deaf he would bark like crazy as soon as we came home. 

Choose your puppy wisely, and hopefully a good breeder can guide you to the puppy with the best disposition for being left home alone.

Cyndi


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

since the buttercup came home to me, i have always worked varied schedules. i got her when i was finishing up school, worked 2 part time jobs, and was able to come home often between the two and that helped with her housetraining. now, i'm in retail (this is a great time of year! i love holidays in retail! i do! i love it! it brings out the BEST in EVERYone! the extended hours are AWESOME! i'm sure if i keep telling myself this, i might even believe it!) and have previously worked gamedays for a baseball team which, at time, kept me at work 12 hours or so a day, 81 games a year. 
the buttercup is well adjusted, social, and not at all neglected. because of my hours, i'm sure i'll never "qualify" to own a dog from any reputable breeder, but that's another thread for another day LOL  
i do the best i can, and i think the buttercup is none the worse for our situation. she's always been very adaptable, and as far as i can tell (meh, what do i know? LOL), suffers no ill effects of me working for a living. anyone who's met her can tell she's definitely not anti-social. although right now she has managed to crawl into a paper shopping bag and has rolled over and can't get out. yes, my baby ain't smart enough to find her way out of a paper bag... literally :smilie_tischkante: 

BUT...it can be done. our quality time usually consists of lots of fetch, laptime, and yard romping. she loves leaves and snow, and it's tough to bring her inside this time of year. :wacko1: 
i guess all that said, it varies for each dog and the individual personalities. buttercup is definitely meant to be in my home


----------

